# سؤال عن كيفية صناعة البلاط الارضي الموزايكو؟



## م حسن علي حبيب (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو لمن لديه فكرة عن طرق صناعة البلاط الارضي (الموزايكو) ان يمدني بها كما اود معرفة احدث المكينات المستخدمة في هذا المجال وما هي المواد الخام المطلوبة لصناعته؟

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد محمد عادل (23 أبريل 2010)

عندى فى المنطقة ورش صغيرة تستخدم ادوات بدائية و هى
القوالب وغالبا تكون من الخشب
الاسمنت العادى و بودرة البلاط
الرخام الكسر اذا كبر حجم الرخام زاد سعره
ادوات التلميع و ازالة الرايش
هذه المعلومات صغيرة واتت من المشاهدة و لكن ان اردت المزيد عليك بمتابعة الورش الصغيره او المشاركة فى احداها
لكى تتعلم ثم ان اردت بعد ذلك ان تفض الشركة فهذه لك


----------

